# Want to become a Navy Diver



## ataman (12 Nov 2009)

Hi All

I am trying to find out if Army is the right choice for me. And I need some advice. 

What is most important to me is how quickly will I reach my goal of becoming a Navy Diver if I can get a pretty clear answer to that I will be happy. 

First of all, I am already a diver with 4 years of teaching experience in the cold water in British Columbia. I have about 500 dives. I have knowledge of decompression theory, mix gas diving, decompression diving, accelerated decompression stops, physiology etc. Will this knowledge&experience and certifications accelerate my way to become a Navy Diver? 

What are the chances of me getting the position I want? I want to become a Navy Diver not a cook in the Navy...

What percentage of Privates get accelerated promotion to Corporal? 4 years is a long time for getting paid 31K and being a private, specially for a Navy Diver...

Does Navy Divers count as a specialist? If yes 1 or 2?

cheers 
Firat Ataman


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

So, you're wondering if the *Army* is the right choice for you, but you want to become a *Navy* diver?  Maybe there's something I'm missing here......

As far as how many Privates get accelerated promotions, I don't think anyone can give you a number.

Clearance Diver is a Spec 1 pay level after you have attained the rank of Leading Seaman and your QL5 course.

Your best bet is to contact a CFRC or go online and chat with a virtual recruiter.


----------



## FDO (12 Nov 2009)

Being in the Navy is probably the best way to become a "Navy diver"!! The Navy has 2 different classifications of divers.  One is a "Ship's Diver" . The only way to become a Ship's Diver is to be posted to a ship. Purple trades on a ship can get it but they are a lower priority than Navy trades. Ship's Divers get an added bonus each month. I'm not sure what it is now. The other is "Clearence diver". As far as I know they are the highest paid NCM trade in the CF. If I'm wrong on that then just stand by I'll be corrected. Your experience as a civvie diver will help but not much. Not too many civvi dive instructors have to pull mines off the sides of ships or disarm WWII floating mines under water. They will not take into account any civilian experince you have. I am a Dive Master and have spent all my time in the cold waters of the North Atlantic. I have been diving for over 30 years. So I too have a few dives under my belt. The diving that you do in the Navy is different from teaching a course or pleasure diving. The Ship's diver's course is 5 weeks long and the Clearence diver course is 11 months. And that's after the 11 week prelim. 

Recently we opened up the CD trade for direct entry. However, in the past the only way you could become a CD is by either being a ship's diver or combat diver. Combat divers are only open to Combat Engineers. 

If you want more info I would suggest you go to your local Recruiting Centre and talk to them. They can get you the info you want.

As for accelerated promotions it is the decision of your supervisiors to do that you do not get to choose. In the Navy they are few and far between. You need to be VERY well trained and show GREAT leadership skills. 

None of us in the Military today joined because of the outstanding pay. We get paid well and there are perks but join for the service not for the money. You'll get a lot further ahead quicker.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Nov 2009)

I'm no expert, but Clearance Diver has to be one of the toughest jobs going. My hat's off to anyone that does that.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> The other is "Clearence diver". As far as I know they are the highest paid NCM trade in the CF. If I'm wrong on that then just stand by I'll be corrected.



According to the pay tables, it's Spec 1, so I think you may be wrong.  Any other trade making Spec 1 would receive the same pay at the same rank level and Spec 2 trades would receive more.

http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/pdf/204_e.pdf


----------



## gcclarke (12 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to the pay tables, it's Spec 1, so I think you may be wrong.  Any other trade making Spec 1 would receive the same pay at the same rank level and Spec 2 trades would receive more.
> 
> http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/pdf/204_e.pdf



Well, there is also the fact that, in addition to any spec pay they may recieve, they are also entitled to the $627 dollar a month Diving Allowance, outlined in CBI 205.34. 



> 205.34(2) (Eligibility) An officer or non-commissioned member of the Regular Force or of the Reserve Force on Class "B" or "C" Reserve Service is, unless the member is an allowance under 205.385 (Special Operations Allowance), entitled to Diving Allowance if the member is qualified to the standards established:
> 
> for a clearance diving officer or clearance diver in orders or instructions issued by the Chief of the Defence Staff and is filling a position requiring diving duties that is designated by the Minister for the purposes of this instruction, at the rate of $627 per month; or



That having been said, the Special Operations Assaulter allowance, which starts out at 1352 a month, and maxes out at 3567 (With 14+ years of being an Assaulter) blows that out of the water. Hopefully not literally.


----------



## FDO (12 Nov 2009)

Told you I'd be corrected. How about Clearence Diver is the highest paid trade in the Navy? I forgot we had other elements!


----------



## ballz (12 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, you're wondering if the *Army* is the right choice for you, but you want to become a *Navy* diver?  Maybe there's something I'm missing here......



I'm guessing your missing that english isn't his first language, and he is using the word "army" instead of "military." Hopefully anyway.


----------



## ataman (12 Nov 2009)

Hi All 

First of all, yes English is my second language as many Canadians and I did use the wrong term but I do know the difference   

Thanks a lot for the information. I did go to a local RC, they did not have much information on clearance diver position. Apparently the main person was not int he office. They will get back to me. 

Thanks for pointing out that allowance. That does make a difference fro sure. Pay is important for me, it is not the main reason however it is important. Making 31K for 4 years and going through hell in the course is not worth it. Currently I am making more.

I do have another pay question, I hope I do not upset anybody here.. I have found 2 different pay scales on the internet and I am not sure which one is true.  One table only has rank ( from forces.ca ) and the other one has ranks plus increments and your pay goes up slightly every year.( from national defence website)  Which one is correct? One is also higher than the other... 

I am really looking forward to the info that they will send me! 

Firat Ataman


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> I'm guessing your missing that english isn't his first language, and he is using the word "army" instead of "military." Hopefully anyway.



Clearly.  Of course, that's difficult to tell from a single post and I'm not a linguistics expert.   

As far as allowances, I was going to mention that, but since they are not actually part of your pay, I didn't bother.

ataman, check the dates on the pay scales you are looking at.  They just changed this year and there were mistakes on the updated one.  Although, like FDO said, none of us joined for the money and neither should you.  The CF is paid far better than they used to be and at least you know you're getting an incentive _almost _every year.


----------



## gcclarke (12 Nov 2009)

I think it's a bit of a stretch to say that none of us joined for the money. I'm certain that there's a statistically significant portion of the members of the Canadian Armed Forces who would list the decent rate of pay as one of their prime motivations for joining. Everyone has a reason to join, and I think it is both unrealistic and unfair to expect that everyone is doing so purely for self-less "to serve Queen and Country" reasons. 

Personally, my prime motivation when I enrolled was the concept of job security. Yes, the whole "to serve Canada" thing was there, but I'd be lying if I said it made the top three. I'd also be lying if I were to say that I wouldn't put in my release tomorrow if it were announced that we were all getting a pay cut of 50%. 

Joining for the money is a perfectly valid reason to decide to serve your country. There are indeed very few reasons to join up that I would consider "bad". It's really the end result that counts.


----------



## ataman (12 Nov 2009)

I just got an email back, even tough previously I was told that I could apply as a clearance diver, now I am being told I can only transfer from reserves or from another Navy Trade. So I am getting conflicting information. FDO, it seems like you knew for a fact that they recently opened up for direct entry. Could you please confirm that for me. 

Thanks 
Firat AtAman


----------



## FDO (12 Nov 2009)

I will double check my notes tomorrow at work but I do know that a couple of years ago because of shortages the CD trade was opened up to direct entry same as SAR Tech and AESOP. But like I said I will double check in the AM and get back to this site.


----------



## ataman (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks a lot. I would appreciate that! 

Thanks 
Firat Ataman


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

Okay, I'll rephrase that:  _Most_ people don't join _solely_ for the money.


----------



## ataman (12 Nov 2009)

I also found one more thing. What is a Jr. Clearance Diver? ?


----------



## ballz (12 Nov 2009)

One thing that must be considered here is that he lives in BC, and 31k is certainly living in a cardboard box out there. I'm not sure if there's anybody that wants to serve Queen and country bad enough to work for 31k in BC.

Ataman, in BC, post-living differential is rather high. As of Apr 08, for Kamloops-Kelowna, it was 525 per month, Vancouver was 1083, Victoria/Esquilmalt was 816, but Nanaimo was only 75. This may be something else you may want to consider into your pay.

EDIT: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/pld-ivc/pldhr-ivcth-eng.asp here, take a look in case i missed something.


----------



## medaid (12 Nov 2009)

FDO you forgot the third dive class: Port Inspection Diver.

Ballz I highly doubt that he'll have to worry about living off base the first few years of his career.
Considering he'll probably be bounced from one CFB to another as a CANDIDATE he won't have to worry about that PLD.

Ataman if you're joining for the money don't. That's the wrong attitude, and if you're making more now then why bother joining if money is important? 

I strongly discourage those who join DE into a high stress, hard selection MOC. The reason for this is that they have a high failure rate to begin with, and this is CF members, off the street applicants are generally not in the same fitness level as those who are serving and have prepped months some years for this chance.

Get into a Naval MOC first. Get in a NAVRES PID if you want, see if you like the life style and the work environment. Then if you really want it go for CD Prelim. This way you get to have best of both worlds. A well paying civi job and a chance to play sailor.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 Nov 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> FDO you forgot the third dive class: Port Inspection Diver.
> 
> Ballz I highly doubt that he'll have to worry about living off base the first few years of his career.
> Considering he'll probably be bounced from one CFB to another]d a CANDIDATE he won't have to worry about that PLD.
> ...



You can't fault a guy for trying to maintain his quality of life money wise.Yeah sure you can stand on the cardboard box anx and preach,but I'm sure you don't know if he's got kid's other money requirements.As per people jumping on someone for asking a very valid question.

If money aint important I suspect you donate all your spare money to charity?
Fact is money is important to some.Me included.If I couldnt etch out a life I wanted  I wouldnt have joined.


----------



## medaid (13 Nov 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> You can't fault a guy for trying to maintain his quality of life money wise.Yeah sure you can stand on the cardboard box anx and preach,but I'm sure you don't know if he's got kid's other money requirements.As per people jumping on someone for asking a very valid question.
> 
> If money aint important I suspect you donate all your spare money to charity?
> Fact is money is important to some.Me included.If I couldnt etch out a life I wanted  I wouldnt have joined.



You're right I can't. However, I wasn't faulting him for wanting to keep a quality of life, but rather his casual dismiss of the fact he wouldn't join for so little. But we're both speculating here so I'll stick to what I said and why I said it. 

X-mo this isn't about me here. Just so you know I DO donate to charity, and I make less then $40,000 a year, and I own a car, and I pay rent and a variety of other bills. Oh want another shocker? I live in VANCOUVER, which is probably THE highest living cost in CANADA, so sorry you're not budging me on that one. 

My point is extremely valid. If the OP wanted to join just for the money, then no he shouldn't join because according to himself he makes more now. So why would he? He even says he wouldn't I was merely addressing that point. So why don't you suck back?


----------



## ataman (13 Nov 2009)

Hi All 

I do live in Vancouver, I own a 777 cf sqft loft in new west and pay about 1200 a month for Mortgage. I am also making car payments. But all of this is out of topic. I started this thread for find out information on how to become a Navy Diver. 

If you all should know, one of the reasons why I am considering joining the Navy here is because if I do join Canadian Forces, I do not have to do my 18 Month, non-paid, mandatory military service in my home country. 

The reason why I need to know about pay and asking these questions is so that I know... Different scenarios produce very different results anywhere from making 31K for 4 years to  53K on my 4th year. Depending on allowances,  specialties and annual increments. Even what a JR means, could make a difference of hundreds of dollars.

I love diving, I love pushing my limits, I like job security and I think I can adjust to Navy life easily. I do not have great fitness ( which I know I HAVE TO improve I know, but I will do what it takes).

I decided that if I can try for CD right away then I will. I am still not sure, as different people say different things.

 If I have to join the Navy then try to become CD and that would take a few years then I wont. Simply because I have a goal but at the same time there is so much I will sacrifice to reach that goal. Its just planning and making the right decision for my future. 

Firat


----------



## ataman (13 Nov 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Ataman, in BC, post-living differential is rather high. As of Apr 08, for Kamloops-Kelowna, it was 525 per month, Vancouver was 1083, Victoria/Esquilmalt was 816, but Nanaimo was only 75. This may be something else you may want to consider into your pay.



So what is this post-living differential? I would get this paid on top of my wage&allowance for diving ?? i had no idea about this. If I did become a CD I would be living in Victoria... 


Thanks 
Firat


----------



## aesop081 (13 Nov 2009)

ataman said:
			
		

> If I did become a CD I would be living in Victoria...



You would be living where the military tells you.


----------



## ballz (13 Nov 2009)

ataman said:
			
		

> If I have to join the Navy then try to become CD and that would take a few years then I wont. Simply because I have a goal but at the same time there is so much I will sacrifice to reach that goal. Its just planning and making the right decision for my future.
> 
> Firat



Well then... That answers it... Don't...

Generally the price for any goals you want to achieve is a sacrifice or a hundred. However, to become a CD requires a tremendous sacrifice, and if the thought of a few years is too much for you, well, let's just say that that is one of the smaller sacrifices involved in becoming a CD.

Don't worry about post living differential, as I am quite sure MedTech knew what he was talking about, and it will take you a few years to get it... And we don't want you to have to wait that long...

Btw... Nice post CDN Aviator ;D


----------



## ataman (13 Nov 2009)

Oh boy...You make it look like Canadian Forces are such a welcoming place, full of great people who want to help, have respect and act mature...

For those who are actually trying to provide some valuable information and help, thank you for the important information you provided and corrected me with respect.

 I will do what I need to... I will learn if this is for me or not by myself.


----------



## ataman (13 Nov 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You would be living where the military tells you.



Yes... CD`s get trained in Esquimalt, which is right by Victoria... That is the only place for the training which takes about year, and if i make it,  this is where i will be living...


----------



## medaid (13 Nov 2009)

ataman said:
			
		

> Oh boy...You make it look like Canadian Forces are such a welcoming place, full of great people who want to help, have respect and act mature...
> 
> For those who are actually trying to provide some valuable information and help, thank you for the important information you provided and corrected me with respect.
> 
> I will do what I need to... I will learn if this is for me or not by myself.



Ataman, welcome to your first lesson about the Canadian Forces. It is a microcosm of society. There are every type of people from all walks of life in this great organization. Your questions were answered, and they were answered to the best of OUR ability as a forum and as a internet community. The real answers will come from the CFRC New Westminster. 

As to your comments about maturity and respect, again welcome to the real world. The CF is a place where respect is earned, and if you behave in a childish manner you will be responded in kind. 

Ataman, I will tell you this now as a former recruiter, with your current thought process and attitude you will not get in. Not to mention your reasoning of "if I join the CF, I don't have to do mandatory service" will make you a problem. The Canadian Forces and the Canadian government will NOT interfere for you on your behalf if you're  a citizen of another country, and their laws apply to you because you're a citizen of that country. 

If you ever think that the CF will interfere on your behalf for things like mandatory service you are dead wrong. I will give you an example of someone I knew, a PRes member who was recalled to his native country for service during a time of war. He, as a citizen of that country had to go. He told the CF he needed leave, and explained the situation. He served... not once, but TWICE on two separate engagements that his country had. He then returned to the CF with a VERY VERY VERY VERY extensive security clearance again and rejoined his unit. 

Another thing is that just because an MOC is now available for DE it does not mean YOU will be afforded the opportunity to do that. You said yourself that your fitness is not where its supposed to be, please reference the post where I had talked about advising against DE for civies. 

Through my experiences recruiting, and working with many professionals in the DE/Spec realms of the CF, I can tell you the following from first-hand experience. Out of the 10 people that I had talked to who wanted to try for DE SARTech which just recently opened up as a DE MOC, I only know of 1 who made it. The people who I had talked to during my recruiting at the Paramedic Academy were fit, young, bright individuals and I know of one that was not only an Iron Man, but an all around athlete in phenomenal shape. He didn't make it. He didn't even try. The reason why? He attempted the work out program for pre-SAR Prelim and he said that it was hard, and that he didn't think he could do it. 

Now... take it what it's worth but you have to realise that your reasons for joining are NOT realistic. 
Your attitude from what we can observe on the forum is poor, and I would attribute that to your motivation for joining the Canadian Forces. Even if you somehow was able to enter as DE CD you STILL have to pass BMQ at CFLRS St Jean which is 13wks, during the time you will be paid as a Pte (R) because this is all you are and you are nothing until you pass Basic. After BMQ provided that you pass, you will be shipped off to either Halifax or Esquimalt depending on which fleet you're assigned to. From there you will do the required NETP which is 3wks where you're taught about the Navy, firefighting, shoring, so on and so forth. Then if you're lucky and there aren't people who have been in the system LONGER then you, you MAY get a position on prelim, and I repeat MAY. You have to realise that there are plenty of people (plenty being  relative word) that may have put in for a CT to CD before you ever put your name into the recruiting process. So you may have to wait a month, two months, possibly longer prior to you getting on prelim. Now, during all of this time you are paid as a Pte (B) because you're not trained, you have no hook, you have nothing. Because as a DE you technically don't even have a MOC! So during the time of your unemployment you will be used as "Seaman, 2 Section, GD Platoon" or positions similar to that. 

As FDO said Prelim is 11wks. You may not make it. There is a HIGH washout rate for CD, it is on par with SARTech and every bit as physically demanding. You will be challenged to your limit then add 90%, so you'll be giving it 200% since 110% is always expected of candidates. Now provided that you're not injured, washout or outright fail you will be afforded a chance to attend CD training. Now... just so we're clear, just because you pass Prelim doesn't mean you get a spot. All of your cadre are members of the CD team, and they will  be assessing you not only on your ability to dive, swim, run fast, think fast, they will also be judging your ability to work with a team and whether or not you'll be able to work with THEM. 

So you make it onto CD training it's 11 months, and at any time you can fail something and washout. No one wants to work with an individual that could get themselves killed, or worse get someone else killed. In the realm of CD the possibility is EXTREMELY high for one or both to occur. Granted that you PASS CD training and get assigned to a Fleet Diving Unit which could either be Pacific or Atlantic yo will HAVE to move there. No choice. 

So to shorten everything I just wrote:

Application Period = 6 months (could be longer, could be shorter, this is conservative)

BMQ = 13wks (Pass on 1st Attempt)
NETP = 3wks
Prelim = 11wks (Pass on 1st Attempt)
CD Course = 11 MONTHS (Pass)

So that is 18 months or 1.5 years. This is a conservative estimate provided NO waiting time between courses and NO failures or recourse. During 1.5yrs you will be staying and working where the Canadian Forces TELLS you to, so can you please tell me how or when you'll be living in that loft in New West? Considering you may not even BE in the same province?! I mean you sure as hell are not going to be going ANYWHERE during Prelim and sure as hell not during CD Course. 

Not to mention if you washout or receive a "Deemed unsuitable" on your evals you will kiss your chance at CD goodbye, then you'll have to pick an MOC like.... oh... Cook. 

FDO please feel free to correct my time lines, I'm going by what I had a few years ago when recruiting with 2 CDs out of FDU (P). 

After saying all of that ataman, I will reiterate that the Canadian Forces is NOT for you, at least not now with your current financial commitments and your goals for joining. If you feel I've somehow made you feel unwelcome or trying to push you away, it is not because I like slagging people on the internet, it is because I have seen too many people such as yourself trying to work the system or try to get in just to be disappointed and leaving. 

Might as well not join. 

Now I wish you all the best and if you still wish to join the CF, I suggest that you visit CFRC New Westminster once in a while and see if you can find a SME for you. Or failing that swing by HMCS Discovery which is the Naval Reserve unit located in Stanely Park. Discovery has a detachment of FDU (P) located there and they employ Port Inspection Divers (PID), and they complete the Ships Diver course with add on having to do with basic underwater demolition and so forth. There is no promise of an opening however, since they are always filled and seems to be quite happy with who they have. If you don't jive with them you won't be there for long. They eat their young. 

Anyways take what I've said for what it's worth. Nothing is official unless it's published by the CF. These are just the ramblings of someone who wants to help. I didn't become a mentor to slag people.


----------



## Occam (13 Nov 2009)

"-JR" is the junior subcomponent of a specialist trade.  One joins as a "JR", and at some predetermined point (Qualification level 5 plus 48 months service minimum, for some trades), one is transferred to the non-JR component of the trade.  The JR subcomponent is in the Standard pay field, while the non-JR subcomponent is in the Specialist 1 or Specialist 2 pay field.

In layman's language, a CL DIV-JR is an apprentice, while a CL DIV is a journeyman.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Nov 2009)

ataman said:
			
		

> I love diving, I love pushing my limits, I like job security and I think I can adjust to Navy life easily. *I do not have great fitness *( which I know I HAVE TO improve I know, but I will do what it takes).



Frankly, this particular bit is key. Emphasis mine. Clearance Diver is one of the most physically demanding jobs in the country. The process to be qualified even moreso. If you wish to become a clearance diver, a "great" level of physical fitness is required. No previous diving qualifications will change this. Either picking another trade that might interest you, or spending the next year or so dedicated to honing your fitness level are two valid options. Joining up as a direct entry Clearance Diver when you are not in excellent shape is not a valid option. You can certainly try I suppose, but I'd bet good money on that not working out so well.


----------



## FDO (13 Nov 2009)

Wow, you have stirred up a storm of crap. I checked with the powers that be first thing this morning and Clearence Diver is NO longer a direct entry trade. They had too many problems with guys who thought that because they were civvi divers they had what it takes to be a Cleareance Dvier. Like I said earlier I got over 30 years of diving experience and it counts for jack as far a s being a Navy Diver is concerned. 

So you must remuster into the CD trade. That means that you must be either a Ship's Diver or Combat Diver. The 11 week prelim is to weed out the guys who aren't really interested or don't have what it takes. CD is a very intense course. Go down to you nearest Recruiting Centre and ask them for the "Truth, Duty, Valour" CD on Clearence Diver training. Have a look at it and then decide if it's for you. And remember they sugar coated it for TV.

I didn't mention PID because it sounded like you wanted to go Reg force. Clearance Diver training is done in BC but afterwards you could be posted to Halifax. Shearwater actually, at FDU(A). Or sent anywhere the CF decides you should go. Remember we are wheelbarrows, we go where we are shoved.

So now that you know this from the sounds of it you are NOT going to submit an application and that's too bad. In the CF we have something that no othe company or job has in the country. Camaraderie(?). In this "job" I know I can count on the people I work with to take care of  not only me but my family as well. How many times have you see any other company give time off to its people to help the wife of one of it's deployed members move or fix their house? There is NO price tag you can put on that! 

Balls in your court. Good luck


----------



## aesop081 (13 Nov 2009)

ataman said:
			
		

> Yes... CD`s get trained in Esquimalt, which is right by Victoria... That is the only place for the training which takes about year, and if i make it,  this is where i will be living...



You do know that CDs also live and work out of CFB Halifax right ?


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Nov 2009)

...also something to think about.  A friend of mine is a Clearance Diver and he is in Afghanistan right now, diffusing (sp?) bombs for a living.  Still interested?


----------



## ataman (13 Nov 2009)

Hi All 

Thanks a lot for valuable responses. 

MedTech, Thanks a lot for spending the time and giving me a lot things to think about. I am citizen of Canada and Turkey. As soon as I serve for Military other than Turkish, I disqualify to join Turkish Military and I wont have to do my mandatory service. So in another words, I would never expect Canadian Forces do anything about it. It is a decision that Turkish Government makes. My attitude might seem poor in the forum, sometimes this is due to words I choose ( English as a second language) and give out the wrong impression, such as this living in Victoria thing. I know I would be living where the military tell me so, guy at the recruitment centre told me I would be living there at least for a year after my Basic Qualification Course. Thats why I said that.... I am aware of how long it takes to become a CD and I am ok with that, as long as I am working towards it, I would be happy but now it seems like that is not an option without joining the navy first. 

Occam, Thanks for the info! 

FDO, thanks for checking that for me. It is too bad... However reserves does not sound bad at all. I will check and see how I can join them, it might be the right choice for me.

CDN Aviator, yes I am aware of Halifax as well, they do not train over there, so again, if I would ever make the course, I would be living in Victoria for at least a year... 

Thanks all for your input. Sorry for stirring up alot of crap, that was not my intention...


----------



## Antoine (13 Nov 2009)

Naval Reserve HMCS DISCOVERY located on Deadman's Island that you reach via South of Stanley park.

Recruiting : (604) 225-2545 x2031

They parade on Thursday evening and usually they welcome prospective recruits to answer their questions.

However, they are busy with the Olympics. Thus, you should call before going as the access to the base is restricted time to time.

Also, you might find member of the unit at the CFRC.


----------

